# Rooster!!!!



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

RING-NECK PHEASANTS TO BE RELEASED IN NORTHEAST OHIO


AKRON, OH  Its an autumn tradition, just as the trees begin to display their brilliant colors, so too are colors added to Ohios fields in the form of the flashy ring-neck pheasant. The Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife will be releasing over 15,000 ring-necked pheasants on 29 wildlife areas across the state during the next six weeks. 

In northeast Ohio, eleven public wildlife areas will receive nearly 6,000 of the pheasants. Stocking pheasants on selected public areas provides exciting opportunities for hunters who may not be able to locate those best kept secret spots on private land states Jeff Herrick, District Three Manager. Successful pheasant hunting can be enhanced through the use of pointing and flushing dogs, or by walking and pausing frequently in heavy grassland cover to un-nerve the wily birds into flight said Herrick. 

Pheasant season opens Friday, November 4 and remains open through January 2, 2006 with a daily bag limit of two rooster (male) birds. Hunting hours are sunrise to sunset, statewide.

The cock (male) pheasant is a large, chicken-like bird with a bluish green head, a red cheek patch, and usually a white neck ring. The adult male has reddish brown back feathers that fade to bluish green on the lower back, and copper or maroon feathers on the breast. Wing feathers are reddish brown at the base of the wing, and lighter brown toward the tip. The adult hen is smaller than the cock. Feathers on the female are generally tan with brown and cream markings.

The number of birds to be stocked and the release dates are listed by wildlife area in the accompanying table.

Northeast Ohio
Oct 20
Oct 27
Nov 2
Nov 9
Nov 22
Total 


Beach City


180
100
70
350


Berlin
200
240
300
220
140
1100


Grnd Rvr
200
230
300
220
140
1090


Hghlndtwn


260
110
120
490


Shreve


120
60
80
260


Spencer
180
200
140
60
120
700


Wellington
80
100
100
30
120
430


WBranch


150
60
70
280


Zepernick


130
60
70
260


Mtroprks
100
100
120
50
110
480


Camp Belden**
50
70
100
70
70
360


TOTAL
810
940
1900
1040
1110

5800


I hope you can figure that out. LOL!!! If not, it's posted on the ODNR website.


----------



## Alaskariverrat (Mar 13, 2006)

Ever see how fast the pheasants can run -- amazing little birds and mighty tasty.


----------

